# Cichlids and Clown Knives



## denise01 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello...I am kindling an old flame of having a tank. I have not had a tank for over 15 years so one would say I am a newB. Lately the only fish tank I have had is a virtual one on Facebook. :lol:

My husband just bought me a 76 gal. half cylinder for Christmas. I love cichlids, oscars and clown knives. I have already purchased two clown knives and would like to get some Ikola and Chimba or Kachese cichlids. I also have two Gouramis but I will pull them out the tank if I have to.

Tell me what you think or your experiences with mixing the cichlids with the knives. :? [/b]


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

It wont work. Knifefish are meat eaters and it would be impossible to keep the tropheus from eating the meaty food causing them to get sick and die. Even if they got along and the tropheus didn't die from an improper diet as the knifefish grew they would eat the tropheus sooner or later. Maybe some of the larger South or Central American species of cichlids would work better.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The knives will eventually eat the Cichlids - and everything else. You do know that they can reach 3 feet in length? A cylinder tank is not going to be a long term home for them, sorry.

They grow very quickly. The mouth on the knife is much larger than you think, too. He will eat fish that are half his length.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

one of the first mbuna tanks I setup had two clown knifefish in it... not something I can recommend, but no... the knifefish did not eat the cichlids. Cichlids are just a little too smart and quick for the slow moving clowns... more the worry was the occasional damage that a cichlid did to the knifefish. oh, and yes... they grow quick and will outgrow that half-circle tank in no time.

Might I suggest an unorthodox plan? Purchase some of the smaller Peacocks for the setup... for a short time, the tank could likely house all and the peacocks would be able to stay forever. Once the clowns are gone, you could add something you like that is compatible with the peacocks.

If you go with the unorthodox solution, do yourself a favor and start looking for a good home for the two knives sooner rather than later!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

You should read up on clowns a little more, bro.

These fish do not get well at all with africans. Different temperament, different water quality requirements... the list goes on.

Full grown, they won't even fit in your tank anyways.

Gouramis probably aren't a good decision either- at least with africans. Depending on the sp. you have they may or may not be compatible with the knives.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Since you are a little new to African cichlids, you might think twice about diving into Tropheus, especially if you are going to be mixing them other fish species. With African cichlids, I think you will get much more enjoyment from your tank, and many fewer headaches, if you plan your tank so that the inhabitants are compatible in terms of habitat requirements (water chemistry, plants, rocks, temperature), diet (herbivore, carnivore), and level of aggression. This takes a little research, but it can also be fun. 

If you are serious about keeping Tropheus, then I suggest learning as much as you can about their care. The library has an entire section about Tropheus.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/starting_with_tropheus.php

Angela


----------



## denise01 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for all the information and comments...now I have two tanks...one for the clown knives and the cylinder tank will be for the cichlids....wish me luck....I am in the process of cycling the tank for the cichlids now....it will be a moment but I will post pictures as soon as I get both of them set up the way I want them...oh yeah!!!! forgot how expensive this hobby could be; I am at 2000.00 invested and I am not even close to where I want to be. :wink:


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

"More tanks" is always the correct answer :lol:

I'm not sure what the cylinder tank measurements are, but if you decide to put tropheus in that one, and it's tall rather than broad, make sure you have extra circulation for oxygenation.

it's a fun way to spend money though 8)


----------

